# Bushings



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Im wondering if someone can give me a list of all the bushings for the suspension that I can replace? 
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL. Got money? I'll try to list in the order that I think is important.

Front radius rod bushings
Strut bushings (with bearings & bump stops)
Subframe bushings
Inner and outer rear control arm bushings
Differential insert
Trans insert (M6)
F&R sway bushings
Front rear radius rod bushings
Front control arm bushings
Top rear shock bushings
Rear sway end link bushings

A Harrop diff cover is a vast improvement over a diff insert and you really need to replace F&R springs and dampers too. Strut tower brace, F&R sway bars and front end links are an option to make it "complete". Mine is now "complete".


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

And front endlink bushings. 

You can also lump in motor and tranny mounts and steering rack bushings but that may be going a little too far.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Did a full swap on mine. Drives like a totally different car. Well worth the couple thousand to replace everything!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Steamwalker said:


> And front endlink bushings.
> 
> You can also lump in motor and tranny mounts and steering rack bushings but that may be going a little too far.


I'd really prefer replacing the whole thing with bushless endlinks for the front. I also listed the trans mount insert as you can replace the whole mount but there have been reports of undesirable vibration from complete poly ones. The insert for the voids in the stock mount or the WindoWeld urethane mod works extremely well and doesn't seem to have the down side. On engine mounts an option for us 2004 people only is the Engalls Stiffy engine torque dampener. You get all the engine bracing with none of the vibration.

http://www.kollarracingproducts.com/servlet/the-63/04-dsh-06-GTO-HEAVY-DUTY/Detail


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The bushingless front endlinks are great and I am sure I will get them at some point but so many things I'd spend $170 on before I bought them. They cost more than my front swaybar and I don't think they are needed before getting aftermarket sways.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't either but I have Hotchkis sways


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> LOL. Got money? I'll try to list in the order that I think is important.
> 
> Front radius rod bushings
> Strut bushings (with bearings & bump stops)
> ...


That list makes me cringe.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought it all a bit at a time when I could get a deal and put stuff on over a two year period. I think I figured I dropped around $2,300??? with the Harrop cover and Hotchkis sways being about $800 just by themselves and over $1,000 for the shocks and springs. That's with almost everything on sale. It's not cheap doing this all. I try not to think about it.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Most of the stuff can be done a piece at a time and once you start, it's hard to stop. Go for it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Steamwalker said:


> Most of the stuff can be done a piece at a time and once you start, it's hard to stop. Go for it.


Exactly. Some of the things I got from folks that didn't need them so I got good deals by waiting.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been very fortunate being stationed overseas, over the past year i have accumulated all bushings ( down to engine + trans mounts and even the steering rack  ) , BC BR coilovers, Hotchkis sways and even new wheels to help the stance. I waited for certain sales and researched EVERY forum i could find. I may have a little more money wrapped in bushings then some since i decided to go with all Whiteline bushings, minus steering rack and sways.

I may have about 2,000 in just suspension, so that seems about on track with Svede since i dont have the Harrop cover......YET :cool

OP if you decide to do them all then i really doubt you will be disappointed...Good Luck :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some like the steering bushing are IMHO pretty much a nothing. The Harrop cover will set you back about $450


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Is there any particular order you'd start swapping out stuff?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> LOL. Got money? I'll try to list in the order that I think is important.
> 
> Front radius rod bushings
> Strut bushings (with bearings & bump stops)
> ...





BWinc said:


> Is there any particular order you'd start swapping out stuff?


Springs and struts followed by the stuff on the list above in that order.


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Just curious after you guys replaced all of your bushings with polyeurethane ones or whatever you ended up using as a stock replacement how was the daily driving? Or do you still daily drive it? Just curious because I spent about $3,000 on my 01 Eclipse suspension and made it really nice but it road rough due to all of the aftermarket parts.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have everything although I don't "daily drive" anything. I notice a tautness is the ride but find it very pleasant to drive even on long trips.


----------



## michiganfootball911 (Sep 17, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Springs and struts followed by the stuff on the list above in that order.


would this be comparable to the pedders street 2 set up?

Pedders GTO Street II Package [pedders gto street 2 package] - $2,117.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

im just going to do a low buck replacement of the bushings
Front:
Front radious rod bushing 119.95 bmr
front radious rod upper 29.95 bmr
lower control arm front inner 39.95 bmr


Rear:
rear control arm bushing kit 79.95 bmr
rear cradle kit 129.95 bmr
differential mount insert bushing 37.95 whiteline
Energy suspension also sell bushing for our GTO. I will research more on that I think they sell a kit so I will figure out what comes with the kit and what I have to get seperately. Front and rear sway bar bushing will be at another time----danfigg


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Energy kit will give you the front and rear swaybar bushings, front and rear control arm bushings, diff insert (partial), and subframe bushings.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

well now the question is, can I mix and match these bushings or is it best to get the same brand. ----danfigg


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Mix and match all you want. Just depends on what color you like. Except in very few cases, design is virtually identical. On mine, I got Energy, Whiteline & Lovells.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

michiganfootball911 said:


> would this be comparable to the pedders street 2 set up?
> 
> Pedders GTO Street II Package [pedders gto street 2 package] - $2,117.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


Yes but I wouldn't spend that much on that. I spent close to that but also got strut tower brace, rear inner and outer control arm bushings, Harrop cover and sway bars.


----------



## michiganfootball911 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks. Im just planning for the summer. I will try and contact you in the future for some help. I recently sold my 09 cobalt ss and bought a 04 gto with 26k miles. I see you are also in michigan if you wanted to make some money and install some stuff for me.


----------

